# Wet Nest Syndrome



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Can anyone explain what is wet nest syndrome and what is the cause of this? I don't have it in my my loft I just read about it and until now been haunting me to find out. Is there any cure on this is this a disease? Lets start a good conversation regarding this matter.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

soymi69 said:


> Can anyone explain what is wet nest syndrome and what is the cause of this? I don't have it in my my loft I just read about it and until now been haunting me to find out. Is there any cure on this is this a disease? Lets start a good conversation regarding this matter.


never heard of it. sounds like something that could be avoided with proper cleaning and a healthy diet and care of the parent birds, not over crowding ,regular ACV, and not over medicating. .... canker is a symptom of stress and poor health, so to prevent it, is to do as above.


----------



## dixiebuckeye (Jan 17, 2008)

*Canker off shoots include wet nest syndrome*



soymi69 said:


> Can anyone explain what is wet nest syndrome and what is the cause of this? I don't have it in my my loft I just read about it and until now been haunting me to find out. Is there any cure on this is this a disease? Lets start a good conversation regarding this matter.


Signs of canker:

Repeated swallowing movements can be a sign of canker. I usually notice this after the birds land on the loft, after the training 
yellow stuff in the throat and beak of the bird 
ruffled plumage 
apathy of the bird 
weight loss and weakness 
increased water intake – this also produces the so called “wet nests” when the parents having canker pump a lot of water in the nestlings 
the birds are reluctant to fly.

The Dixiebuckeye


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

interesting.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Try fine cattle or livestock salt. You will be amazed how the birds tear into it when you start keeping it in the grit bowl. Change it up every few days.
I've seen it mentioned on several racing pigeon forums for wet nests.
Good Luck
Tom


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

windyflat said:


> Try fine cattle or livestock salt. You will be amazed how the birds tear into it when you start keeping it in the grit bowl. Change it up every few days.
> I've seen it mentioned on several racing pigeon forums for wet nests.
> Good Luck
> Tom


salt makes them drink more water... how would that help?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do your birds have diarrhea or just a lot of water in their droppings?


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Ask DVM Gord Chalmers...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Spuiters*



soymi69 said:


> Can anyone explain what is wet nest syndrome and what is the cause of this? I don't have it in my my loft I just read about it and until now been haunting me to find out. Is there any cure on this is this a disease? Lets start a good conversation regarding this matter.


*OK the first thing is that wet net syndrome is not a disease,it is a condishion of many disease's.Three that come to mind are HEXAMITIASIS,ORNITHOSIS,and POLYURIA, there may be others.POLYURIA is the one that causes realy wet nests.Polyuria;is a common phenomenon in nestlings. It occurs following nephritis and nephrosis, particularly as a result of paramyxovirus. In the latter half of the nesting stage,polyuria sometimes occurs in apparently healthy individuals.Thebabies pass a copious projectile watery dropping.(they are known as "spuiters"in Belgium)No sign of disease is present and both parents are usually healthy. It is surmised that the phenomenon occurs because the parents feed excessive water to the babies.Improvement may be seen after administration of black powder which is basically charcoal power Response to administration of Metronidazole9emtryl),suggests that canker plays a role. ( THIS INFORMATION COMES FROM THE BOOK FIT TO WIN by DR. Wim Peters. * GEORGE PS salt would only make matters WORSE in the case of POLYURIA


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

George is right is that so many things can cause them to drink too much water, and anything salty, even eating too much grit that contains salts will increase water intake, so don't see how any kind of salt would help at all. Just make it worse.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

This are great information, again I don't have it in my loft and never seen it I just want to start a great topic that will help others that might have it. I do use charcoal, health grit, pigeon grit, oyster shell, and use Primalac on a daily basis and use ACV once a week. George are you a member of SanDiego Metro Pigeon Club? I use to be a member, but I got transfer here in Texas (military). Please say hi to Albert, Bob, Don, and Paul let him know Soy says Hi.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

soymi69 said:


> This are great information, again I don't have it in my loft and never seen it I just want to start a great topic that will help others that might have it. I do use charcoal, health grit, pigeon grit, oyster shell, and use Primalac on a daily basis and use ACV once a week. George are you a member of SanDiego Metro Pigeon Club? I use to be a member, but I got transfer here in Texas (military). Please say hi to Albert, Bob, Don, and Paul let him know Soy says Hi.


*Will they know SOY, I WILL PASS YOUR MESSAGE TO THEM. Do you know that the NPA Grand National will be held in DAN DIEGO in JANURAY 2011 that only 10 months away. * GEORGE


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Well this is very interesting. I have a pair of whites and when ever they have babies, the nest is completely wet and damp. So damp that if I dont change the nest box papers in every two days, then its a very nasty place. I haven't given any medicines for this as such. Earlier I used beach sand on top of the nest box papers as an additional dressing and it solved the dampness. Now I have them in a nest box which has a wire mesh between the nest bowl and the nest box floor. I still use a thin layer of sand on the papers beneath. As such I have now solved the issue but after reading this I am in doubt whether to treat the birds ???

The parents and their children never had any other disease apart from this, they lay almost every 21st day and are currently raising the 12 th clutch. The current squabs are 16 days old. Should I go for treatment, I guess I have to treat the complete flock in case this is due to canker or PMV as noted in the posts. What do you all suggest ?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

That is probably why it is good to medicate your breeders weeks before mating and after breeding season. George yes I miss San Diego Albert and Bob should remember me, I gave Albert my 16 X 6 loft he lives close to me when I was in Chula Vista. Bob is just very nice guy and always smiling. Its been awhile when I visited the club so some might remeber me some might not.


----------

